# Today is the Day



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Joey. My heart truly goes out to you and your family. It is an unfortunate journey that many of us have traveled. I am sure that he has had the most wonderful life with you. And now you are doing what, as difficult as it is to do, the most humane act you can do for Joey. I am so sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to have to be the one to decide, thankfully you know Joey better than anyone and are willing to carry the heavy burden to help him when he needs you the most.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry...Joey is so well-loved. Bless you for not making him wait; it's the kindest gift of all.

We would love it if you could share some photos and stories of Joey's life...when you are up to it. 

Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry, such a hard decision to have to make and come to. 
You and Joey are in my thoughts.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So so very sorry for your loss! Words cannot describe what you must go thru! I made that decision twice so far and each time even though I knew it was time I was still hoping for some miracle! 
Why can't our goldens live as long as horses or parrots or humans???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry ... Joey sounds well loved and bless your heart for putting his needs before yours.

Joey, I will look for your star tonight as you start your journey to Rainbow Bridge .. run softly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

I am so very sorry to read about JOEY, but you know him best and you will be with him when he crosses to the Rainbow Bridge.

We will all be with you and Joey in Spirit.

I put Joey's name on the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List-
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...list/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list.html


----------

